# Is it worth it???



## GOAT4PRES. (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been looking into CAI's and have been contemplating if they really are worth it. Whats everyone's opinion on the subject. I have been seeing mixed comments here and there that they work well and see a difference or no increase in performance was detected at all. I'm one of those college guys strapped for cash, and seeing that these cai's arent cheap ($250-350) I wanted to make sure I was dropping my money into a lost cause. If they are a good investment, is K + N the way to go or is there black horse out there.

Edit: Its an auto 2004.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

CAI's are a good inexpensive first Mod. Expect to get about 7 to 10 HP out of any brand you install. I went with AEM and am very happy with it. Easy install, large 4" tube and it looks cool. There are tons of threads here on this subject BTW. Best of luck to ya...:cheers

YouTube - AEM CAI


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I think they're worth it. I payed about $250 for my K&N CAI 63 series air charger. K&N claims 13.95 HP on they're website but I doubt you'll see all of that without a dyno tune to go with it. It's definitely louder at WOT, sounds like a giant vaccuum cleaner from hell trying to cave in your car hood from the inside out. 

I'm not sure of the other brands, but I know on the K&N you never have to replace the filter. You just take it out and buy their 10 dollar recharger kit that contains a can of cleaner and a can of oil, follow the instructions, and put the filter back in. They are around 45 bucks to buy a new cone filter outright, but you don't have to do it.


----------



## 05 goathead (Sep 1, 2008)

PDQ has the right Idea I bought my GTO with an AEM brute force system It is better than a K+ N because it is an oiless filter and means you wo'nt get residule oil on you m.a.f. sensor which happens with the oiled filter one less thing to worry about cleaning P.s. Goats rule


----------



## GOAT4PRES. (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input fellas. My friend said you can also take out the maf sensor to get a few more hp. I dont know if that will ruin anything. Should I keep it in or give it the heeve ho?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've NEVER heard of taking one out all together. I know Granatelli makes a replacement that is suppose to be better then stock but about 300 bucks and don't know if you get any extra HP out of it or not.


----------



## GOAT4PRES. (Aug 31, 2008)

Well he says that its a screen in there or something like that which you dont really need. Maybe I miss heard what he said but im pretty sure thats how it went.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

GOAT4PRES. said:


> Well he says that its a screen in there or something like that which you dont really need. Maybe I miss heard what he said but im pretty sure thats how it went.


Ya - there is a screen at the end of the MAF, your last point of protection from sucking some chit into your car. Leave it alone and go for the CAI. I would not try to yank the OEM screen out...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of those screens are designed to straighten out the air before it goes over the sensor, I too would not pull it out.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

yes, GM even calls it an air straightener...which surprises me when I see all the devices that swirl the air to improve performance...
Bill


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GOAT4PRES. said:


> Well he says that its a screen in there or something like that which you dont really need. Maybe I miss heard what he said but im pretty sure thats how it went.


I've heard good and bad things doing that. You could trigger a CEL you may not. If I were you don't mess with the MAF its not worth it.


----------

